# Ja sei CHUTAR a bola



## SãoEnrique

Hello,

Could you explain to me what means the verb '_chutar_' in the following context: I precise that's a song. To me it means  "Play with me" I think. What do you think of this?

Já sei namorar,
Já sei _chutar_ a bola,
Agora só me falta sonhar,
Não tenho juízo,
Se você quer a vida em jogo,

Thank you 

SãoEnrique


----------



## Macunaíma

Significa só "I can kick the ball [around]".


----------



## SãoEnrique

Macunaíma said:


> Significa só "I can kick the ball [around]".



Achei a isso pela tradução, mas o que eu gostaria de saber mais precisamente é o sentido não a tradução, porque há 'Já sei namorar já sei _chutar_ a bola agora só me falta sonhar'. 
A tradução que você me deu está correta e agradeço-o/lhe, mas não faz muito sentido no contexto, o que você acha não há um sentido ocultado na canção?

Obrigado


----------



## Macunaíma

Talvez o autor queira dizer que já é bem crescidinho, mas "já sei chutar a bola" não é nenhuma expressão idiomática.


----------



## marta12

SãoEnrique said:


> A tradução que você me deu está correta e agradeço-o/lhe, mas não faz muito sentido no contexto, o que você acha não há um sentido ocultado na canção?
> 
> Obrigado



Talvez tenha razão. Não conheço a canção e falta o resto para perceber bem o sentido, mas, talvez, queira dizer, 'já sei levar a vida em frente'


----------



## SãoEnrique

marta12 said:


> Talvez tenha razão. Não conheço a canção e falta o resto para perceber bem o sentido, mas, talvez, queira dizer, 'já sei levar a vida em frente'



O link está aqui se você quiser ver mais contexto --> http://letras.terra.com.br/tribalistas/63542/


----------



## marta12

Obrigado SãoEnrique.

Mantenho o que já tinha dito.


----------



## uchi.m

> Já sei namorar
> Já sei chutar a bola
> Agora só me falta ganhar
> Não tenho juízo
> Se você quer a vida em jogo
> Eu quero é ser feliz


Il testo vuol dire che si sa come flirtare, o che già lo ha fatto. Il calcio è solamente una analogia. Adesso si ha bisogno di conquistare la donna (ganhar [o jogo]).


----------



## anaczz

O que entendo disso é que ele já sabe a técnica da coisa, já sabe como se faz para namorar, agora falta o sonho, o romance, a arte...
Sabe chutar a bola, mas falta saber jogar.


----------



## uchi.m

Mas chutar a bola já é jogar né? Pelo menos os zagueiros são assim.

No futebol não tem romance, só tem bola pra frente e gol. Tem namoro que é assim também, se é que se pode chamar uma coisa dessas de namoro... tá mais pra pegação mesmo. Pega uma, duas, três vezes, o juiz apita, às vezes tem pancadaria quando é o Curintia que joga, os jogadores vão pro vestiário e tomam banhos juntos pelados. Sem a bola.

Que analogia podre essa. Me desculpe, mas é muita forçação.


----------



## Macunaíma

Quanto mais eu olho para essa frase, mais eu me convenço de que é só qualquer coisa posta lá para rimar (ou nem isso). Vocês sabem como são essas letras de música... Senão vamos ter de interpretar W/Brasil, do Jorge Ben, sob a ótica poético-sentimental do homem albino pós-moderno no contexto da crise do capitalismo. Convenhamos, não dá!


----------



## Istriano

_Chutar a bola_ não é nenhuma frase feita. Mas_ chutar na trave _é sim uma expressão cristalizada. _Pisar na bola _também.
Deve ser muito difícil para os que estudam português.  Melhor não analizarem letras das músicas baianas.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Convenhamos, não dá!


Mas escrever que o cara já tá crescidinho dá!

Você tá traduzindo, opinando ou rindo da cara de alguém? Quer dizer que _já sei chutar a bola_ é ser crescidinho? Eu vou chutar a sua então, aguarde, porque aí você cresce por mim.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Então, 'chutar a bola' significa 'jogar com alguém', paquerar uma mulher por exemplo? Seria como a anaczz disse acima?

Obrigado


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Então, 'chutar a bola' significa 'jogar com alguém', paquerar uma mulher por exemplo? Seria como a anaczz disse acima?


Pergunta pro Arnaldo Antunes que ele deve saber. Quem inventa analogias futebolísticas geralmente são os homens. O Carlinhos Brown e o Davi Moraes são uns pernas-de-pau, nunca iriam pensar nisso.

Logo o Dr. Prof. Teólogo Economista Astrólogo Funcionário Público Macuna-Ratata poderá explicar melhor os prolegômenos da letração musical no contexto pós-moderno de 2003 em diante. Porque ele é homem, e homem entende de futeba.


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim, na minha santa ignorância, eu ia entender apenas que sabe mesmo chutar uma bola literal, mas como alguém já disse acima, melhor não tentar adivinhar o que quer dizer uma música baiana. 
E meninos, não precisam se agredir por causa de opiniões diferentes, tá? Mesmo porque acho que o assunto já se esgotou, a não ser que o compositor apareça e diga logo o que quis dizer, se não, daqui a pouco estaremos discutindo o sexo dos anjos.


----------



## SãoEnrique

Nesta canção há das referências no futebol? Para min a única referência é 'bola' mas pensava que era uma _espressão_ usada para paquerar (um sentido ocultado que só os nativos de português podiam entender)  ou 'conquistare una donna' como você disse.


----------



## uchi.m

Faça assim: entenda ipsis litteris o que a canção diz. O cara tava namorando, foi pro campo de futebol jogar bola e agora só falta ele fazer gol. Aí depois o cara perde o juízo, alguém quer ver a vida dele em jogo e ele quer ser feliz.


----------



## SãoEnrique

uchi.m said:


> Faça assim: entenda ipsis litteris o que a canção diz. O cara tava namorando, foi pro campo de futebol jogar bola e agora só falta ele fazer gol. Aí depois o cara perde o juízo, alguém quer ver a vida dele em jogo e ele quer ser feliz.



Obrigado pela explicação e desculpe-me.


----------



## uchi.m

Vanda said:


> melhor não tentar adivinhar o que quer dizer uma música baiana.


Se fosse música mineira era melhor então? Se for assim, só vou discutir música sertaneja de agora em diante.


----------



## uchi.m

SãoEnrique said:


> Obrigado pela explicação e desculpe-me.


Di niente.


----------



## Vanda

Entenda como quiser, Uchi, já que você está resolvido a criar caso!


----------



## Istriano

uchi.m said:


> Se fosse música mineira era melhor então? Se for assim, só vou discutir música sertaneja de agora em diante.





> _Molha a mão no sabãozinho que agora eu quero ver essa galera_ _se esfregando_ se _esfregando pra valer_



(Axé Blond)


----------



## uchi.m

Hehe, esse tipo de música é feito para ser coreográfica


----------



## Macunaíma

uchi.m said:


> Mas escrever que o cara já tá crescidinho dá!
> 
> Você tá traduzindo, opinando ou rindo da cara de alguém? Quer dizer que _já sei chutar a bola_ é ser crescidinho? Eu vou chutar a sua então, aguarde, porque aí você cresce por mim.



Note que quando eu aventei a hipótese do estar bem crescidinho eu estava mesmo era "holding out an olive branch", como dizem os ingleses. Eu não quis de forma alguma me passar por exegeta de música baiana.



uchi.m said:


> Pergunta pro Arnaldo Antunes que ele deve saber. Quem inventa analogias futebolísticas geralmente são os homens. O Carlinhos Brown e o Davi Moraes são uns pernas-de-pau, nunca iriam pensar nisso.
> 
> Logo o Dr. Prof. Teólogo Economista Astrólogo Funcionário Público Macuna-Ratata poderá explicar melhor os prolegômenos da letração musical no contexto pós-moderno de 2003 em diante. Porque ele é homem, e homem entende de futeba.



Você esqueceu de acrescentar geógrafo, cartógrafo, filólogo, heraldista, crítico literário, falsificador de moedas, astrólogo, psicanalista, iogue, domador de leões e sumidade entre as nações em diversas outras áreas do conhecimento humano – exceto música baiana.


----------



## uchi.m

Macunaíma said:


> Você esqueceu de acrescentar geógrafo, cartógrafo, filólogo, heraldista, crítico literário, falsificador de moedas, astrólogo, psicanalista, iogue, domador de leões e sumidade entre as nações em diversas outras áreas do conhecimento humano – exceto música baiana.


Ator também? Qui nem aqueles qui representa um persãonagi? Cê tá ino bem. Vixi-maria, socê aparecessi nas novela ia fazê sucessu. Só farta comprá palitó e gravata, pelo menuns dois par. A barba por fazê, ia ficá qui nem o Antonho Conseiêro do firme. E fala bunitu, hein? Tá feito na vida. Homi qui fala bunito tá feito na vida. Podi vê os políticu pur aí.

Prazer, esse sô eu. Mas o zomi num mi dexa falá assim, por causu qui sinão eu sô burru, feio e inguinoranti.

E ganhar o jogo é conquistar a mulher, sim, senhor. É isso que os Tribalistas quiseram dizer.


----------



## JotaPB

Ainda não entendi o motivo da polêmica. Chutar só significa chutar mesmo, oras.


----------



## uchi.m

_Chutar a bola_ no meio de uma canção de amor? Chamar a musa de bola e depois chutá-la, você quer dizer? Pode ser, pois tem namoro que é assim. Faz gol com a bola no ângulo e depois que acaba o jogo, tchau bola?

 Ou então alguém dos quatro autores estava querendo escrever uma canção de amor e o outro uma canção de futebol e o outro uma canção de televisão e o outro uma canção de querer querendo e daí ganhou o consenso?

Quando eu tiver a chance, vou perguntar pro Arnaldo Antunes por que ele fez isso com a bola, digo, a mulher.


----------



## Vanda

Enrique, este tópico vai descansar um pouco, ok? Agora o pessoal apelou para confundir em vez de ajudar.


----------



## Ariel Knightly

JotaPB said:


> Ainda não entendi o motivo da polêmica. Chutar só  significa chutar mesmo, oras.


Normalmente sim. Acho que duas  coisas precisam ficar claras para o SãoEnrique: (1) o significado  associado ao significante _chutar a bola_ é normalmente o literal mesmo; mas (2) na música, _chutar a bola_  parece estar associado a um significado novo, um significado que não é o  normalmente associado a esse fignificante. Que significado seria esse?  Qualquer um que você conseguir imaginar. A leitura que compara o namoro  com um jogo de futebol me pareceu bastante razoável.


----------

